# MASSIVE Sale!



## ServoCity (Oct 21, 2013)

We're celebrating *National Robotics Week* this week with a *MASSIVE Sale*!








*Sale includes (but not limited too):*

*20% OFF Hitec Servos*
*Up to 15% OFF select Futaba servos*
*65% OFF servo extensions*
*15% Off Batteries*
*FREE Shipping on orders over $50*
*30% Off Actobotics*
*and TONS more!*

*Visit ServoCity.com!*


----------

